# Remixes legal?



## mixxed_up (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

auf YouTube sieht man ja zu Hauf irgendwelche Techno-Remixes, wie den Portal Still Alive Remix:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs2yr3U142o&feature

Oft befindet sich dabei auch ein Downloadlink. Sind diese Downloads eigentlich legal, oder eben nicht gestattet? Der Großteil der gezeigten Remixes ist auch von Privatleuten erstellt worden. 

mfg mixxed_up


----------



## troppa (21. Februar 2011)

Ganz klares Jein: Ein Lied zu Remixen ist absolut legal, aber es ohne die Einstimmung des/der Urheber(s) zu verbreiten ist prinzipell illegal.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Februar 2011)

troppa schrieb:


> Ganz klares Jein: Ein Lied zu Remixen ist absolut legal, aber es ohne die Einstimmung des/der Urheber(s) zu verbreiten ist prinzipell illegal.



So schaut es aus. Der Downloader hat noch am wenigsten zu befürchten. In D zumindest der Remix-Ersteller und der Betreiber der Webseite, der die Remixes zur Verfügung stellt (§10 TMG).


----------



## Padesch (13. März 2011)

ist leider so


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Kann troppa nur recht geben.


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

Es gegen Geld zu vertreiben wäre illegal, 4free meine ich net


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2011)

Aber dann wird ja auch der "normale Teil" des Liedes/Remix gratis angeboten wie zb. bei Tauschbörsen etc. und das ist doch illegal


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich darf kein kein Geld daran verdienen außer ich hab mir die Rechte bei dem Künstler geholt vom dem das Lied ist dass ich geremixt habe  Wenn ich es geremixt hab oder gemixt hab muss ich es für Frei anbieten...


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Oktober 2011)

Also meine Freunde es gibt Bootlegs , das sind Remixe die nicht verkauft werden dürfen. und dann gibt es Remixe , bei denen der Inhaber des Liedes gefragt werden muss und wenn dieser das erlaubt , darf man einen Remix davon machen. Beim Bootleg muss man trotzdem fragen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Oktober 2011)

Also  Das mit dem solange man nicht verkauft ist Quatsch. Sonst wären die Tauschbörsen ja auch legal. Jegliche Downloads in Sachen Musik sind großteils illegal. Weil die Urheber Geld dafür wollen. Es gibt noch Grauzonen wie Converter. Aber das ist eine andere geschichte.


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Oktober 2011)

egal was diskutieren wir eigentlich troppa hats doch auf den punkt gebracht


----------

